# Mini Review / Comments on the Sprayers Plus YT25E



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I've quickly gone through several sprayers this summer as I've focused on my lawn journey.

My first big step up from the 1 gallon hand helds was the Field King 4 gallon backpack.

It was a nice sprayer, but with my bad back/shoulder the weight of it being 13 pounds empty before the liquid, the uncomfortable strap system, and the fact I need to continually pump it aggravated by back too much.

I looked at the Sprayer plus 105EX battery backpack as it was lighter than the Field King, and was interested in it. *However 4 emails to Sprayers Plus went completely unanswered.* There is also no phone number on their website to contract them at so I decided I didn't want to risk $230 on a company that does not want to answer or be contacted.

Also, reviews online said they are terrible to deal with from a customer service aspect, and many people warned to stay away from them if you expect any service. This concerned me as knowing a company will back their product is important to me.

After more and more research, I came across the 2 gallon YT25 battery sprayer from them. It looked like it was a nicer size and weight, and I had an amazon credit so I bought it through amazon as I know if Sprayer Plus tried any funny business I could rely on amazon.

I received it and have now used it 9 times over the last week. All in all it's a nice sprayer. It primes quickly, has even consistent spray (I put on a TeeJet nozzle), and is easy to clean.

Changes I would like to see is a bigger on/off switch as it's darn near impossible to turn it on or off while wearing gloves. Also, the hose is too short. It needs to be a foot longer as you are continually running out of hose to be able to walk without it pulling. Makes me wonder if anybody on their end actually even used/tested one of these themselves prior to getting it to market.

All and all I'm pleased with it. We'll see if it lasts as I hope I won't need to deal with Sprayer Plus. They seem to just not care to respond. But it ended up costing me like $90 with my credits, and for that price it's a decent unit.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a couple of there products and I have no complaints as well. I don't know anything about there customer service because I've never had to use it.

Good luck with your unit


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

I went through two sprayer plus units in one month and only got one spray out of them. The first one leaked all over my back and the replacement sprayer I was sent looked like it was used. It was sent with the wrong battery (it wouldn't even fit in the unit). They were less than understanding about it and wanted me to jump through all the hoops to remedy their low quality control. I won't be dealing with them again, I highly recommend not wasting your time with this company. I'm still looking for a reliable high quality electric sprayer, despite my small yard size I'll probably just end up buying a lesco and the drop in spreader-mate that Ware uses. I'm a little worried it might be overkill but my yard is similar to Ware's. For now I'm just using a cheap 4-gallon hand pump from Amazon. It was about $60 compared to the close to $200 sprayer plus wanted and as far as I can tell is much better quality.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Jayray said:


> I went through two sprayer plus units in one month and only got one spray out of them. The first one leaked all over my back and the replacement sprayer I was sent looked like it was used. It was sent with the wrong battery (it wouldn't even fit in the unit). They were less than understanding about it and wanted me to jump through all the hoops to remedy their low quality control. I won't be dealing with them again, I highly recommend not wasting your time with this company. I'm still looking for a reliable high quality electric sprayer, despite my small yard size I'll probably just end up buying a lesco and the drop in spreader-mate that Ware uses. I'm a little worried it might be overkill but my yard is similar to Ware's. For now I'm just using a cheap 4-gallon hand pump from Amazon. It was about $60 compared to the close to $200 sprayer plus wanted and as far as I can tell is much better quality.


This seems to mimic many of the comments I've read by other owners online.

Their facebook page seems to have been taken down - maybe due to all the bad publicity?

Really wish some of these youtube reviewers would be more selective of the companies they choose to promote online. When they promote companies such as this, it does diminish my respect for them and their reputation as a channel.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Is there any other brand electric sprayer we can use other than Sprayers Plus so we don't have to deal with them and give them our money?

I'm partial to a quality 2 gallon handheld myself.


----------

